# Roubo Inspired Bench



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*A "slight departure" from the Woodwhisperer Roubo Workbench Build*

The desire for a new workbench was born before Marc began his Roubo build last year, but I can't say his 2012 videos did not throw more fuel on the fire, as did some of the "Worbench of your Dreams" discussions and topics here.

Personally, I need more space for storage, and it seems to be a waste to me to have an open base, so I decided to build an enclosed base, and in doing so, it caused me some design problems as I began to wander away from the WW plan. The more sites I looked at, the photos of the benches, discussions online, more books, getting so confusing…

I also wanted to incorporate a few of the Greene and Greene design elements which I enjoy so much, so that took me farther yet from the original Roubo.

This last year there have been numerous Roubo benches with an amazing amount of detail shown and explained, I will have a few less explanations and photos than some of the previous buids, but thought some of the differences will be interesting to see.

If you have questions about something I have not covered, please just ask…



















I happened upon a hot deal at the wholesaler last fall, and bought a whole lift of 8/4 European steamed beech for a steal of a deal.

Each piece was surface sanded and the edges looked like they had been jointed, but upon close inspection, it had been cut with what looked like a glue-line rip blade - flat and square edges, what more could you ask for?










Since it was winter in Alberta and the temperatures range from +5 to - 40 degrees Celcius, I waited for a warmer day to move some of the lumber into my shop, piled and stickered it, and covered it with a blanket to slow the drastic change in temperature.










After about a week, I removed the blankets and began to work on the base.










I created a solid beech frame to sit on the floor, attached my plywood to it, and once the cabinet is finished will detail the plywood (hiding the edges and fasteners) with some beech trim.










Baltic birch plywood top and layout "story pole", planning how the "rails" will support the top slabs.




























Machining and gluing up the blanks for the legs. Two of the legs will be inside the case, the other two mounted on the face of the base cabinet to allow for easy installation of the leg vise.










The Artistic Photo: Cleaning up some ridges from the jointer blades early one Saturday morning… I guess you had to be there.










Progress: Installation of the two legs inside the cabinet.

Next is machining and laminating the tops.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *A "slight departure" from the Woodwhisperer Roubo Workbench Build*
> 
> The desire for a new workbench was born before Marc began his Roubo build last year, but I can't say his 2012 videos did not throw more fuel on the fire, as did some of the "Worbench of your Dreams" discussions and topics here.
> 
> ...


A bench with an enclosed base and some G&G flare? Sounds like a bunch of awesomeness to me. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *A "slight departure" from the Woodwhisperer Roubo Workbench Build*
> 
> The desire for a new workbench was born before Marc began his Roubo build last year, but I can't say his 2012 videos did not throw more fuel on the fire, as did some of the "Worbench of your Dreams" discussions and topics here.
> 
> ...


Most excellent base, I really like the idea of a bench base inside of a 
cabinet.

It lends itself to have a bank of drawers and or pullouts.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *A "slight departure" from the Woodwhisperer Roubo Workbench Build*
> 
> The desire for a new workbench was born before Marc began his Roubo build last year, but I can't say his 2012 videos did not throw more fuel on the fire, as did some of the "Worbench of your Dreams" discussions and topics here.
> 
> ...


It's looking good Randy. What's the plan for the crap that falls through the dog holes?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *A "slight departure" from the Woodwhisperer Roubo Workbench Build*
> 
> The desire for a new workbench was born before Marc began his Roubo build last year, but I can't say his 2012 videos did not throw more fuel on the fire, as did some of the "Worbench of your Dreams" discussions and topics here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments; Don, the majority of the dog holes are outside the cabinet, but the top of the cabinet will be sealed with ply, leaving a 3.5" gap between the bottom of the laminated benchtop and the top of the cabinet. A good place to slide my jigs, etc. and will make it easy to clean if needed.

The next installment will clarify it, but you can see the gap if you picture the top installed (last photo) resting on the shoulders of the tenons.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

jusfine said:


> *A "slight departure" from the Woodwhisperer Roubo Workbench Build*
> 
> The desire for a new workbench was born before Marc began his Roubo build last year, but I can't say his 2012 videos did not throw more fuel on the fire, as did some of the "Worbench of your Dreams" discussions and topics here.
> 
> ...


*"I happened upon a hot deal at the wholesaler last fall, and bought a whole lift of 8/4 European steamed beech for a steal of a deal."*

I'm too envious of your "hot deal" to appreciate the nuances of your post! LOL ;-)

Seriously, looks good and I'm anxious to see how you incorporate the G&G elements. I agree 100% on utilizing the space under the bench top with a gap between top of cabinet and bottom of work top-I'd use such space for clamps mainly.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *A "slight departure" from the Woodwhisperer Roubo Workbench Build*
> 
> The desire for a new workbench was born before Marc began his Roubo build last year, but I can't say his 2012 videos did not throw more fuel on the fire, as did some of the "Worbench of your Dreams" discussions and topics here.
> 
> ...


That's what I figured Randy. Mine is built the same way. I keep stuff under there. Once in a great while I pull everything out to clean it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *A "slight departure" from the Woodwhisperer Roubo Workbench Build*
> 
> The desire for a new workbench was born before Marc began his Roubo build last year, but I can't say his 2012 videos did not throw more fuel on the fire, as did some of the "Worbench of your Dreams" discussions and topics here.
> 
> ...


A bundle of milled beech… Wow! And I can't think of a better use for it!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Enjoying the winter months with my Beech!*

I have extended the length of the base to make room for more drawers, and also the length of the top to 96" instead of the WW planned 87" since my material was 10' long and there seemed to be thought at the time that it would be better suited for what I do…

After a lot of planing and thicknessing (those pieces are really awkward and heavy after awhile) I was ready to start with the glue-ups of the top sections.










Most of the beech pieces I had were between 6" and 8" wide, so after ripping them down to about 4 1/4" with the Festool track saw, I had leftover strips.










Not wanting to waste them, I jointed the edges and glued some up which would be laminated between the full size pieces and will never be seen (unless I plane 2" off the top of my bench).










My jointer knives had a small nick in them, and I used the scraping planes to clean up slight ridges left on the beech before gluing up.










Just wanted to throw in a comment on the differences between the Lie Nielson and Veritas Scraping Planes - for some reason I purchased the LN, forgetting I had the Veritas stored in a drawer in the shop.

Both work well, but the thin blade on the Veritas screeched like a 7 year old girl touching a worm, no matter how I adjusted it. I found them both to be easy to handle yet the LN seemed to perform better, maybe because of the heavier blade? There was definitely less noise…










The next step was to orient the grain on the pieces and create the laminated tops.



















I did use dominos to assist with alignment, and for the most part my glue-ups were without drama. I used Titebond III and found it to be quite "thick" and it seemed to create slight gaps between some of the pieces. I did use a number of clamps…










After using a different glue (Gorilla white glue) for the later laminated pieces, I did not have any gaps.










Some flattening and the next step is to apply the end caps.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Enjoying the winter months with my Beech!*
> 
> I have extended the length of the base to make room for more drawers, and also the length of the top to 96" instead of the WW planned 87" since my material was 10' long and there seemed to be thought at the time that it would be better suited for what I do…
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely. Like the idea of laminating the strips and using them in the build.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *Enjoying the winter months with my Beech!*
> 
> I have extended the length of the base to make room for more drawers, and also the length of the top to 96" instead of the WW planned 87" since my material was 10' long and there seemed to be thought at the time that it would be better suited for what I do…
> 
> ...


Thanks Shane, I think they would have been wasted had I not used them that way. And if I ever plane my bench down that far, well, it will be time to build another…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Dog Strip, Routing, End caps, plugs*










I did follow the WoodWhisperer's plans for the dog holes as well as many of the other elements. I reversed the dog hole jig to make one for the dog block which was canted in the opposite direction. The only thing that accomplished was it kept the 3/8" strip on the movable dog block on the same side as the glue-up.


















Routing the dog holes went smoothly, lots of sawdust and shavings!










Gluing the thin strip to the routed piece with a full length caul.



















Brought in the padauk and covered it to acclimate it to the shop.










Pieces cut and glued up to make up the end caps. I am not fond of the look of the end grain on the traditional Roubo bench, so made the decision to cap all four ends.










Checking the wagon vise hardware for measurements.










Routing out for wagon vise travel.










I used 5/16" x 8" bolts to fasten the end caps to the slab with Dominos for registration. Access holes for the bolts, washers and nuts on the underside of the slab.










Fitting the cap.



















I wanted to hide the bolt heads, so created a jig to rout out for the exposed plugs to cover the bolts. First drilled a recess for the head of the bolt and washer to sit flush, drilled the hole for the bolt, then routed for the plug.










Some light planing required to flush up the end caps. Made proud plugs of rosewood scraps, rounded over (pillowed).

Next is installation of wagon vise and further prep for the slabs.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Dog Strip, Routing, End caps, plugs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like this bench is going to be pretty amazing, and a nice fit in your shop. Lots of good stuff to see in there.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Dog Strip, Routing, End caps, plugs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friggin beautiful


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Benchcrafted Hardware installation and a surprise visit*




























Installation of the wagon vise hardware - very easy to follow directions!










Gluing up the paduak for the leg vise. If you are going to use the crisscross system, ensure you have a minimum of 2 1/4" final thickness on your vise as the cavity routed for the hardware is considerable.










Plywood top is in place and vise hardware is partially assembled.










Couldn't resist trying the hardware out after the right front leg was drilled for the holdfast clamps.










Marking out for the hardware installation on the left front leg.










Had a surprise visit from a friend, some of you may recognize *Rob Cosman* "Your Hand Tool Coach" (robcosman.com) who had wrapped up a seminar about 90 minutes away and dropped in to inspect my work and said he was here to take pictures of our colts for his wife… I think he really wanted to see if I was using my dovetail saw correctly.



















Back on track again, I shaped the leg vise with subtle "cloud lift" details and am sampling the fit of the CrissCross before drilling for the Benchcrafted vise hardware.










The one thing that could be an issue is drilling the hole through the 9" width of the chop for the 3/8" supporting rod of the CrissCross. If you don't have a 10" brad point bit, it can be difficult lining both holes up. Fortunately I had located a set of 12" bits and it worked perfectly, but they are not as easy to find as I thought they might be.










As you can see the concept is quite simple; and it works very slick and smooth. I was surprised to find that the hardware would not completely recess into the cavity that BC had recommended. Went back and checked their site to find they had added another page to the instructions describing the gap at the bottom where the leg meets the chop. I did a little more excavation, recessing the steel plate and got mine to close up within 1/8" which just looks better.










Trying the fit of the hardware with the leg.



















Looks like there will be at least 9 1/2" of opening - a little more than I expected.










As you can see, the mortise for the hardware is quite deep.










Trying the fit of the "rails" which will support the slabs. I had left the tenons on the legs long, but decided to raise the top up 3/4", which would give me a little extra between bottom of the laminated top and the top of my cabinet for my jigs. I trimmed the rails and posts with strips of padauk.

Next will be mortising the slabs to fit on the base.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Benchcrafted Hardware installation and a surprise visit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shape of the vice is cool. Love the G&G twist. Hopefully,you were using the dovetail saw correctly.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Benchcrafted Hardware installation and a surprise visit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chop kinda looks like a giant tapered hole peg. Nice little anti-rack vice spacer.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Benchcrafted Hardware installation and a surprise visit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sometimes contemplate retro fitting my bench with a criss cross. Jealous.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *Benchcrafted Hardware installation and a surprise visit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott, I don't think you would regret the retrofit - crank the wheel and that's all there is to it, no matter how large or small a piece you want to hold…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Benchcrafted Hardware installation and a surprise visit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randy, I put in the chain vise so I don't have to mess with a pin. Yet, I don't think the chop action is a smooth as it should be. A retro fit requires a whole new chop.

Still, I will think about.

BTW, your bench is very impressive.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*










The rails have been assembled, legs attached to the cabinet, a little clean up and should be ready to mortise for the slabs.




























It appears I have some corrupted images on my memory card, so may not be able to post any of the photos of mortising or attaching the slabs through the rails with the SPAX type screws. Slabs have been fastened to the top with one screw at each end, there is a 2" gap between the two sections.

I wanted a wide enough space to be able to use a Bessey K clamp to hold down material if needed.



















After having the slabs sit on my sawhorses for a couple weeks while I worked on the other pieces, I was worried they might twist (saw how careful Marc was with his and he ended up shimming and planing down a fair bit in one corner. After screwing them down tight to the rails I can almost slide a piece of paper under one slab; otherwise everything lines up perfectly!

If I wanted to get fussy with it, I could loosen the screw, put a piece of paper between the rail and the slab.










I had allowed an extra half inch for trimming the leg vise flush to the top (at least that was the theory), in reality, I have about 1/8" (if that much) to trim up. Noticed a little more checking on the end grain of the padauk, most should be taken care of by rounding over of the top at the outside of the chop.

My neighbour has a CNC machine and was telling me he could engrave / inlay a design if I wanted onto the face of the vise, may look at that when the rest is complete.










Created a couple of dogs with scraps from the leg vise to try out the clamping power of the wagon vise. Very slick!










Wagon vise has over 12" of opening, might come in handy…



















Gap stop should come in handy for tool storage while working on small projects.

Next up is to round over the edges, add trim on the cabinet, and begin the drawer construction and assembly. Don't wait up for the next installment…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!!


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing bench. Great build.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell this is goin to be really nice. Either you have been holding out on the blog, or you are setting aworld record pace.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed your progress reports due to being out of town (fishing) and yesterday in the shop-I'll have to save these for later while I play catch up in the yard today. But, will say: lookin good!

Vertical cloud lifts on the leg vise?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments! I did begin construction in early February, and have been plugging away at it since…

My blog is just about caught up to my progress, will post a few more photos and the next segment will include the drawers and trim.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely awesome. You gots skills.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what happened?

Finished?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *Getting closer - finally getting the slabs on top of the bench, & an orange dog or 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Embarrassed to say, I haven't done much more with it, my real jobs took priority.

Sold most of the horses last Spring, wrapped up the Landscaping for the year, will be getting back to working in the shop seriously in the next months.

Hope I can add the final details to this blog soon-

Thanks for your interest!


----------

